

Software Engineering is a Social Problem - zoodle
http://www.digitalpeer.com/blog/software-engineering-is-a-social-problem

======
robotys
Then the answer to software engineering problems should come from social based
solution? What solution?

The argument is good and entails new perspective on this challenge but further
refinement is needed to move closer to solution. Reasons aplenty but solutions
seems not.

------
Lambda11
truth!

